# Sport-fishing's Economic Impact



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Judging by the number of googans on the water it’s growing daily. 
Good information, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I know, double-edged sword but still good ammunition to show to policy-makers.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great article, thanks for sharing. I hope that federal policy makers take these numbers into account. Now if they would gut the Gulf Council of the commercial fishing bias...


----------

